# UK Self Assessment - SA109 form (Residence, remittance basis etc.)



## markus674 (Apr 3, 2020)

I moved to France about 2 thirds of the way through the 2019-20 financial year so I'm now wading my way through the various self-assessment forms that I need to fill in. There are a couple of things that I'm finding slightly confusing, so I was hoping some kind soul with prior experience of this would be able to help me out.

Questions 13 and 14 ask me to confirm the number of days I've worked for more than 3 hours, both in the UK and overseas. I'm a freelance translator so obviously I don't record the number of hours I work every day. How precise does this need to be? Is it just generally the number of days that I was a 'working person' in each country? Do I just enter the number of working days during each period?

Question 31 says to tick the box "If you were UK resident for 2019-20 and for 12 or more of the preceding 14 tax years". This applies to me I was a UK resident for 2 thirds of the financial year and every year prior to that, so I ticked the box, but then it says I must also fill in Q28, which is "If you are making a claim for the remittance basis", which I don't think applies to me. Should I not have ticked this box?

I would be massively grateful for any help!


----------



## Dunedin (Aug 12, 2013)

Markus, you are claiming “split year” treatment for 2019/20. Therefore you do not put a cross in Box 1 or Box 2, but do put one in Box 3.

Box 13 is then asking for the number of days after you started in France under the split year rules during which you worked at least 3 hours per day while in the UK. The answer may be none.

Box 14 does not apply, because Box 2 does not have a cross.

You do not complete boxes 28 to 39 as you are not claiming the remittance basis; you cannot claim this basis as your UK domiciled.


----------

